# My first works



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi friends. My name is Luigi and I'm writing from Italy. 
I'm sorry but my English isn't good. I'm studying ours forum but it's very difficult for me understand every things 
I posted two photos of two processes that I made in the last time. 
The first mades with AP because the scraps was Rams and cellular keyboards and the final results isn't so bad. 
In the second ( the scraps were pins of motherboards and cellular scraps) I'm used in the same proportions HNO3 and H2O2 but the results is a gold very impure and dirty. Where erred?


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 5, 2015)

Magagna said:


> Hi friends. My name is Luigi and I'm writing from Italy.
> I'm sorry but my English isn't good. I'm studying ours forum but it's very difficult for me understand every things
> I posted two photos of two processes that I made in the last time.
> The first mades with AP because the scraps was Rams and cellular keyboards and the final results isn't so bad.
> In the second ( the scraps were pins of motherboards and cellular scraps) I'm used in the same proportions HNO3 and H2O2 but the results is a gold very impure and dirty. Where erred?


AP isn't made with HNO3 and H2O2, please make sure you name chemicals correctly. What did you really use?


----------



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> Magagna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends. My name is Luigi and I'm writing from Italy.
> ...




SORRY. I wrote it wrong. I made AP with HCL and peroxide hydrogen and the process was succesfool. 
Other process I maded with the acid nitric HN03 and distillate water in the same part because the gold scraps were pins on mothoreboards and cellular gold scraps but with no good results because the gold is very dirty.


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 5, 2015)

Luigi, I'd suggest you to read and study better this board (GRF), putting pins in nitric isn't the best way to go and AP would have been a better choice then diluted Nitric (unless you removed all tin solder from them but still there are better ways).
I have no idea what is the dirty left over, probably you needed little bit more of nitric?

What ratios did you used to make AP and what ratios for Nitric/distilled water?

You might be better off putting everything aside and start your journey here.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

dear friend, I'm ready your link but is very difficult for me understand. 
The AP solution I made it with two parts of HCL and one part of peroxide of hydrogen and I'm happy because with this solution I can separate the gold from the cellular keyboards or from the ram pc ecc. 
The Problem born when I work about gold parts as the pins of mothoreboards or the cellular scraps because dear Marco I used to separate gold a solution composed by one parts of HNO3 and one parts of distillate water. 
Example now I have as you see in the photo 10 grams of pins plated gold ( please say me the correct name). 
Then I prepare an solution of 20 cl HNO3 + 20 cl distillate water and I put these ones in. 
Can I deal the pins in the photo with AP or forcedly I must deal with HNO3 + distillate water?


----------



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

Marco....excuse me, are you Sicilian? :shock:


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 5, 2015)

Magagna said:


> dear friend, I'm ready your link but is very difficult for me understand.


There is not place for misunderstanding with this hobby and deeply studying the subject is a must. There are numerous things that can go wrong and more you don't understand, more damage you will do to others and your self.



Magagna said:


> The AP solution I made it with two parts of HCL and one part of peroxide of hydrogen and I'm happy because with this solution I can separate the gold from the cellular keyboards or from the ram pc ecc.


I smell youtube recipes here.
With the above ratio you will also dissolve gold. Hopefully you haven't discharged any liquid as it will contain some gold in solution, but most importantly heavy metals must be removed and solution neutralized before discharge.



Magagna said:


> The Problem born when I work about gold parts as the pins of mothoreboards or the cellular scraps because dear Marco I used to separate gold a solution composed by one parts of HNO3 and one parts of distillate water.
> Example now I have as you see in the photo 10 grams of pins plated gold ( please say me the correct name).
> Then I prepare an solution of 20 cl HNO3 + 20 cl distillate water and I put these ones in.


As I thought but I reframe to reply.



Magagna said:


> Can I deal the pins in the photo with AP or forcedly I must deal with HNO3 + distillate water?


No comment here too. I highly suggest you to stop what you doing and study before attempting any gold recovery, this hobby does not forgive any mistake. If you don't understand english then this hobby is not for you (and don't even try following youtube videos as things *will* get worse).

It may sounds harsh to you but it is for your own good.



Magagna said:


> Marco....excuse me, are you Sicilian? :shock:


Yes I'm.

Least but not last, posts made by most members will translate very well, use a translator when you can.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you. You are realist. I'm learned from YouTube. My problem is the language. I'll try with a translator. This is a serious forum but believe me: I'm trying to read it but ......... Ok I'll try out to read and Figure out it. Grazie dei consigli :mrgreen:


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 5, 2015)

Good attitude, if after using a translator you still have any doubts don't hesitate to PM me and I'll translate it for you. As my knowledge is limited I will limit my self to only translate for you, at least privately.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

Then the YouTube's videos about gold separation and refining are fakes? :roll:


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 5, 2015)

Magagna said:


> Then the YouTube's videos about gold separation and refining are fakes? :roll:


No, no fakes.

But, as you will shortly learn from this forums, they are:

not telling you about safety precautions 
missing many details
skipping procedures
unreliable
just plain wrong

Some members here posted great videos but they are all in english, moreover a video can only help in refining your skills or learning new procedures.
None of them will give you the knowledge and understanding you really need. Refining it's not just mixing chemicals as originally, even my self, believed. There is much more involved that no video will ever satisfy.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks to all. Well, for the time being I limited only recovery gold fingers because I love do it. At the same time I'll read so when will arrive the moment I'll Try again. Thanks Marco


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 5, 2015)

Magagna, you even doing AP the wrong way.

Put everything aside and let it sum up, that is the only place where PMs won't get lost.
Learn the forums and you will increase the recovery rate and pose no danger to your self.

Focus in one thing, AP for example, properly learn it and then move to something else.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

Yesssss! I will do as you say! No more experiments with YouTube video . Only recovery gold scraps and Forget it until I will learn at least AP process as its Described in this great forum. Do you indicate me please where can I found the correct link in which Its Explained the right AP process?


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 5, 2015)

From the link I gave you above:
1. A glossary of common terms
2. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php

Use 1 for help with keywords and use them in 2.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I'm going to check :lol:


----------



## the iron dwarf (Jan 5, 2015)

the book by C M HOKE is the best place to start, it can be downloaded free on this site.
it was written for the non chemist many years ago, 
WARNING some safety advice in it needs updating but most copies have warnings added.
it will be hard to read and will take time but it is worth it.
then read about SAFETY and disposal of waste
then read about AP

While you are doing this you can collect and sort anything you get so when you are ready you will have scrap to use.

there are many other things to collect as well as gold plated pins
at the moment keep anything that may have values in it
computer chips, tantalum or mlcc capacitors, check if boards are plated under the solder mask.

if you dont understand something just ask


----------



## artart47 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Luigi!
1 Luigi's question. They are called "gold plated pins" in English.
2 Youtube videos are not fake. They are not complete ( no information suficiente) Problems
3 DO NOT USE NITRIC ACID 
4 gold plated pins, no acid. electric cell, after you learn/study more.
5 read and study "acid peroxide" "copper chloride leach" "forum safety "
6 people who help translate.
Good Luck 
artart47


----------



## Magagna (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi the iron dwarf. I just downloaded this book and I'm sure that will help me. Slowly I'll try to read it. 
Arta47, thank you too......gold plated pins....here's the magic word. I'll never more use nitric acid. To be continued


----------



## Magagna (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi friends, I started to read the Hoke's book. Very good the intro about the security and about the simil terms ( in practice totally different) such as the paragon between boiling and evaporation. 
It will take a lot of patient but I hope to do it.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 6, 2015)

Luigi, I'm happy you are finding the introduction helpful. It must be very difficult to have to translate everything. I wish you the best of luck.

Dave


----------



## Magagna (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for your encouragement. Ifs can be help someone here's the translation of the chapter 3 and chapter 4

Capitolo III
La più semplice FILING CASE-PLATINUM che non contengono ORO
Attrezzature e prodotti chimici. "esperimenti conoscenza." Inizio lavori; setaccio; magnete; caustico; calore. Il trattamento con acido nitrico. Come piegare una carta da filtro. Riassunto. Domande e risposte.
****
Questo tipo di rifiuti costituiti principalmente da pezzi di platino o platino iridio- prodotto dal file o sega, e pezzi più grandi che sono stati ritagliati o segato fuori. Si trova nei negozi che fanno gioielli in platino solo di alta qualità. E 'raro trovare nel laboratorio odontotecnico. Ora e poi troviamo un negozio di gioielli rendendo entrambi gli articoli d'oro e num plati-, in cui un dato lavoratore può gestire un solo tipo di merce, e l'uomo che lavora su platino solo assumeremo che i suoi documenti sono veramente liberi da oro.
Di tanto in tanto ha ragione, soprattutto se la sua panchina è in una stanza separata. Ma di solito i suoi limatura conterrà un po 'd'oro portato in dagli strumenti, o con le mani nel loro contatto con porta-manopole e rubinetti che sono gestiti dai lavoratori d'oro. Inoltre, la maggior parte dei soldati platino contengono oro, e limatura normalmente contengono pezzi di saldatura. Pertanto questo tipo di limatura è piuttosto rara. Tuttavia, è quindi ovviamente il caso più semplice e la più logica per cominciare, che descriveremo completamente.
Mescolato con i bit di platino ci saranno particelle di acciaio, anche dai file e seghe; ottone o acciaio filo vincolante; la solita oppure- ganic sporco come carta, tabacco, capelli, smeriglio, ecc .; ed eventualmente altri tipi di polveri. Una contaminazione inaspettata che si verifica talvolta è nichel in forma di limatura inseriti da un uomo disonesto lavoro come sostituto di platino, con lo scopo di imbrogli suo datore di lavoro. Shellac dal banco del diamante-setter è spesso presente.
Se il materiale contiene palladio puro, o leghe contenenti fino al 40% di palladio, non utilizzare i metodi di questo capitolo; salvarlo per affinare i metodi descritti nel capitolo studente XII.The si consiglia di leggere questo capitolo fino alla fine, senza che attempt- ING di ricordare i passi, e senza grande sforzo per comprenderli. Deve quindi tornare a questo punto, e di fornire lo stesso con gli articoli necessari; quindi leggere un paragrafo alla volta, fare quello che dice; quindi leggere il paragrafo successivo, fare quello che dice; e così via. Punti che sembrano oscuri in prima lettura sarà chiaro quando messo in funzione.
ATTREZZATURE E PRODOTTI CHIMICI USATI
Questi sono ottenibili in quasi ogni casa approvvigionamento delle sostanze chimiche; nien- te
è necessario ing di carattere atipico. Per fini dell'identificazione daremo i numeri di catalogo utilizzate da Eimer e Modificare, di New York City. I prezzi sono soggetti a modifiche, e sono F.O.B. New York City; prevalgono prezzi più alti in tutto l'Occidente e il Sud. Altri rivenditori in tutto il mondo hanno accesso a questo catalogo, e in grado di fornire articoli simili, se si parla di questi numeri ad essere preso da Eimer e modificare del 85 ° Anniversario Cata- Logue di laboratorio Attrezzature e materiali di consumo.
Apparecchio:
Una casseruola porcellana, come quello illustrato, servirà molti
scopi. Eimer e Modificare N. di catalogo 19656, la dimensione 61/2 pollici, costa $ 2.20. Una seconda e più piccola casseruola, ad esempio la dimensione 31/2 pollici a 6o ¢, verrà utilizzato nella fabbricazione test e movimentazione
Casseruola; mescolando asta; disco amianto sottile; un tipo di riscaldatore.
piccoli campioni. Potrebbe essere necessario casseruole in un secondo momento, soprattutto se si affinare più di un lotto di materiale alla volta.
Un magnete; No. 25746, 6 pollici, costa 35 ¢.
Wash bottiglia No. 18952, dimensioni 1000 cc, 70 ¢.
Un imbuto di vetro; No. 23632, formato 5 pollici, costa la carta 25 ¢ Filtro
per adattarsi è necessario. E. e A. nn. 23150 e 23180 sono buoni tipi, e gli 25 cm. formato misura l'imbuto 5 pollici; 100 fogli costano 55 ¢ (Lateryou vorranno imbuti ulteriori e più grandi, con carta da filtro per adattarsi ogni imbuto dimensioni.)
Un supporto imbuto; No. 31937 tiene due imbuti e costa 90 ¢ supporti fatti in casa sono buoni, se fatto scorrere su e giù, e se così costruito che anche quando l'imbuto è piena di liquido che non si rovesci.
Una dozzina di provette di vetro, di dimensioni 6 pollici da 3/4 di pollice o più piccolo, n 32124; circa 60 ¢ la dozzina.
Provetta sostegno No. 31989 a 60 ¢.
Provetta morsetto No. 20260 o equivalente, circa 15 ¢ .test tubo pennello n ° 19058 o equivalente, circa 10 ¢.
Glass mescolando asta No. 24562; un pollice 6 o 8 pollici di lunghezza costi solo pochi centesimi. Avrete bisogno di molti, di lunghezze assortite.
Uno strumento utile per l'agitazione, il prelievo di campioni, facendo prove, ecc, è una porcellana cucchiaio spatola; No. 31280, 161/2 cm. lungo, 50 ¢.
Tovaglioli di carta per pulire le mani e assorbire soluzioni versato.
Un setaccio. Molti negozi hanno già una serie di setacci con diverse maglie, come No. 30920 No. 30960. In caso contrario, acquistare un filtro di riso in un grande magazzino. Anche una padella, e due o tre brocche di vetro semplici del tipo utilizzato per il ghiaccio-acqua. Quelli dritti in alto sono migliori, perché un imbuto può essere appoggiato su di loro. La dimensione quart due è useful.You avrà bisogno di una stufa o riscaldatore come quella nel primo schizzo, con uno o due bruciatori. Un pezzo di amianto sottile per passare tra il piatto e la fiamma è utile, o meglio, un quadrato di reticella con centro amianto, quali No. 33090, 6 pollici, a 15 ¢.
Un becco Bunsen o Meker è utile per vari scopi; No. 19240 a 30 ¢ 50 ¢ a seconda del tipo di gas si utilizza, al momento dell'ordine assicurarsi di specificare.
CHIMICI: Acido nitrico, chimicamente puro. Una bottiglia £ 7 costa circa 2,00 dollari, e un assegno sarà effettuato per il contenitore vuoto. Grandi negozi risparmiare comprando acidi in damigiane.
Si utilizzerà notevole normale acqua di rubinetto.
Se il materiale contiene molto gommalacca o grasso, avrete bisogno di un po 'di soda caustica, in bastoni, grumi, o scaglie. (Caustic liscivia, chiamato anche potassa, serve allo stesso scopo.) Non deve essere chimicamente puro; il genere domestici al 10 ¢ una lattina è eccellente.
"esperimenti conoscente"
Cerchiamo di conoscere i nostri materiali attraverso l'esposizione
loro, a sua volta, ai reagenti che vengono utilizzati nella raffinazione. Non possiamo sollecitare troppo forte il lettore a fare ognuno di questi test, se stesso, lavorando in una buona luce e annotare per iscritto gli effetti che osserva.
Per descrivere questi effetti a parole è facile, ma per l'uomo che vuole gra- neamente per imparare la natura di questi metalli, descrizioni verbosi sono una perdita di tempo. Deve vedere di persona cosa succede. Mezz'ora impiegato per effettuare questi test con le proprie mani gli dirà più di mille parole in stampa.
(1) Platinum. Mettere un po 'di rottami di platino pulito in un tubo casseruola o di prova e coprire con CP acido nitrico, piena forza. . . Nien- te ing accade. . . Riscaldare il vaso delicatamente. . . Non succede nulla per il disco di platino; l'acido si riduce semplicemente via. Sei sicuro da usare il vostro anello in platino meglio per questa prova, se le sue pietre non saranno feriti da acido e se è veramente di platino. (Iridio-platino, la lega gene- alleato applicato in buona gioielli, si comporta in modo molto simile a platino puro, che nella maggior parte di questo libro faremo alcuna distinzione tra i due.) Troverete che diluire l'acido produce alcun cambiamento inatteso la sua azione.
(2) rame. Ripetere con rottami di rame. Nota la velocità con cui l'acido va a lavorare, anche a freddo, emettendo un browngas della natura estremamente sgradevole. Filo sottile scomparirà nel giro di pochi secondi. Si noti l'effetto di riscaldamento dell'acido. Diluizione dell'acido rallenta cose, ma non produce alcun altro cambiamento evidente. Il liquido risultante è verde di un colore che noi associamo con rame composti e contiene nitrato di rame.
(3) Nickel. Ripetere con un pezzo di nichel puro. (Il 5 ¢ moneta noto come un nichel non è adatto, ma è principalmente rame, lega di nichel con abbastanza per renderlo bianco.) Nickel, come il rame, scioglie facilmente in acido nitrico, sia concentrate o diluite, emettendo gli stessi fumi bruni . Il liquido rimanente è di nuovo verde, e con- tiene nitrato di nichel.
(4) Test simili con ottone, oro, argento e zinco, suggerirà se stessi e sarà istruttiva. Ora è il momento, anche per cominciare a leggere le pubblicazioni commerciali, rapporti governativi, libri e altre pubblicazioni, alcune delle quali ottenibili a titolo gratuito, che sono menzionati nel capitolo X e capitolo E dell'appendice.
INIZIO LAVORI: SIEVE; MAGNET; CAUSTICA; HEAT
Cominciamo con una piccola quantità di limatura o scarti. Alcuni pennyweight sarà sufficiente; non utilizzare più di cinque once. Per molti lavoratori questo sembrerà un ridicolmente piccola quantità, perché si aspettano a raffinare molti once di tali merci ogni giorno. Sarebbe una piccola quantità definire, forse, ma è un ottimo
quantità da imparare su.
Iniziare setacciatura la limatura. Questo rimuove pezzi di carta,
Risultato finale, ecc Alcuni grandi pezzi di metallo puliti, e forse una pietra o due, possono apparire e possono essere restituiti al loro posto. Successivamente, si sviluppa la limatura su carta duro-a superficie, o in un piatto piano, e un magnete passare attraverso di essi, avanti e indietro, per raccogliere ferro e acciaio. Spennellate le particelle di acciaio in un recipiente a parte, e si nota che alcuni di platino è stato realizzato insieme a loro. Si può rimediare a questo da un secondo trattamento delle particelle di acciaio, diffondendo loro sottilmente fuori e di nuovo lasciare il magnete raccoglierli
up. Riportare le particelle di platino per il piatto principale.
Non è possibile eliminare del tutto l'acciaio da questo trattamento, in parte per- ché alcuni tipi di acciaio che non sono attratti dal magnete, ma noi rimuovere qualsiasi residuo di acciaio in un successivo trattamento.
In questo periodo si è osservata la natura dello sporco che è presente, e il suo carattere determinerà il vostro prossimo step.If limatura contengono molto gommalacca o grasso, metterli in una casseruola, coprire con acqua e aggiungere circa mezzo grammo di liscivia o caustica. Fare attenzione; il calore viene generato quando caustica e acqua si combinano, e ci possono essere alcuni schizzi. Portare la soluzione ad ebollizione e mescolate con una bacchetta di vetro.
(Questo caustica è un male per la pelle, in modo da non farlo sulle vostre mani. Se dovessi rovesciarlo sulle vostre mani, lavarle immediatamente con molta acqua e non sarà male.)
La porcellana utilizzata in chimica ware sarà, se opportunamente trattato, resistere al calore incredibilmente bene. Posizionare un pezzo di amianto sottile o garza filo tra esso e la fiamma; non utilizzare l'amianto di spessore perché spreca tempo e calore. Avere il vostro piatto perfettamente pulita e asciutta all'esterno, e non si crepa. Prendi l'abitudine di pulire la parte esterna del piatto ogni volta che si mette sul fuoco.
Mescolare il materiale frequentemente con una bacchetta di vetro o un cucchiaio di porcellana.
Dopo che la soluzione è bollito pochi minuti, togliere dal fuoco, riempire il piatto con acqua, lasciare che la limatura stabilirsi, e versare il liquido in una brocca, lasciando la limatura nella casseruola. Lasciate che questo liquido risolvere bene, e salvare qualsiasi metallo che si può avere versato sopra; poi gettare il liquido via.
Riempire la casseruola di nuovo con acqua calda, per lavare la limatura. Mescolare bene, poi versate fuori questo lavaggio in acqua. Ripetere fino la limatura non si sentono più scivoloso. Le acque di lavaggio stabilirsi prima di buttare via, per essere sicuri che non si butta via qualsiasi metallo.
Se i limatura contengono solo una piccola gomma lacca o di grasso, non avranno bisogno di essere bolliti in caustico. In tal caso, è sufficiente bruciare il legno, carta, etc., riscaldandoli ad arrossamenti in una padella.
Non utilizzare sia il caustico e la padella. Utilizzare una o l'altra, a seconda del tipo di sporco presente.
IL TRATTAMENTO ACIDO NITRICO
Successivamente, sciogliere metalli, come ottone, nichel, ecc, per ebollizione
limatura in acido nitrico, chimicamente puro. I documenti depositati dovrebbero essere nella casseruola. Versare acido nitrico sufficiente a coprire e aggiungere un po 'd'acqua. Appariranno fumi marrone pesanti, che sono velenosi e molto sgradevole, e danneggiare la macchina, in modo da fare il lavoro all'aperto, o vicino a una buona canna fumaria. O avere una ventola di scarico nella finestra, e lasciare che i fumi escono dalla finestra. Modi di smaltimento dei fumi sono discussi pienamente nei prossimi chapter.18 RAFFINAZIONE RIFIUTI metallo prezioso come piegare un CARTA FILTRO
Utilizzare una carta del formato giusto. Piegare a metà.
Piegare di nuovo in angolo retto; questo ti dà un pezzo a forma di torta di quattro spessori.
Aprirlo, con tre spessori da un lato e uno sull'altro lato.
Inserire lo nell'imbuto DRY, e poi bagnare con acqua. (Questo dimostra un modo di usare il flacone di lavaggio. Tenere il pollice contro il fermo.)
Premere la carta con le due mani, premendo verso il basso senza problemi in modo che il liquido verrà eseguito attraverso rapidamente. Vale la pena di utilizzare la carta di una corretta thickness.Add acido lentamente, o potrebbe bollire. Se c'è molto metalli comuni, ci saranno fumi pesanti. Se vi è molto poco metalli comuni, ci sarà fumi solo luce. Mescolare bene con la bacchetta di vetro.
Questo può stare in piedi durante la notte, o più a lungo. Ma se siete di fretta, scaldare l'acido bollente, ei metalli di base saranno tutti dissolversi in pochi minuti. Mescolare spesso, in modo che l'acido può raggiungere tutte le parti delle limatura.
Mentre l'acido agisce, impariamo come piegare una carta da filtro, seguendo le illustrazioni a pagina 18.
Vale la pena di lavorare con un filtro fino a che non si adatta, piegando a forma di pezzi di torta più ampi o nar- vogatore, anche se sprecate diversi documenti. Se non va bene il liquido si svolgerà attraverso molto lentamente.
Grandi filtri sono atti a rompere al punto. Quindi piegare un secondo piccolo filtro, e montare come un tappo sopra la punta del grande, con il lato di spessore tre coprire la unico spessore dell'altro.
Usare carta da filtro della giusta misura. Non deve raggiungere la parte superiore dell'imbuto. Se è così grande che sporge oltre l'imbuto, è im- possibile lavarlo in modo corretto, in modo da tagliare fuori con le forbici.
Lasciate che il lavoro di acido tutto sarà, quindi diluire, versarla fuori, e sia filtrare attraverso la carta da filtro, o lasciarlo riposare. E 'meglio usare la carta da filtro e imbuto; si può versare sopra alcune limature, e la carta da filtro li cattura. Lasciare la carta asciutta e riporlo in un vaso o contenitore, che chiameremo la vostra "di stoccaggio della carta." Alla fine si definire questa e recuperare il metallo che contiene.
Quando si versa, tenere la bacchetta di vetro o un cucchiaio di porcellana contro il bordo del piatto, e versare giù. In questo modo si evita di schizzi di acido e macchiando l'esterno della vostra dish.Pour contro il lato del filtro. Non lasciate che la caduta del liquido pesantemente contro il punto sottile della vostra carta da filtro.
Gettare via l'acido. Lasciare la limatura nel piatto. Aggiungi l'acido fresco, calore, e vedere se cambia colore e sprigiona fumi; se, così, ciò significa che vi sono ancora metalli comuni per l'acido lavorare. Mescolare bene.
Continuare questo trattamento finché non ci sia più azione tra l'acido e il metallo; cioè, continuare fino a quando tutti i metalli di base sono dissolti.
Lavare l'acido dai attentamente la limatura, con molta acqua calda. Lavare più volte. Poi lasciate asciugare la limatura. Nella maggior parte dei casi sono ora pronti per essere rifuso, per l'uso in che costituiscono nuovi gioielli. I metodi di fusione sono discussi in Appendice.
A volte è chiaro che la sabbia o smeriglio rimane ancora, mescolato con la limatura. Se la quantità è piccola, si farà nessun danno, ma fluire verso un lato quando il metallo è fuso. Se la quantità è grande, può diventare fastidioso; se ne parlerà più avanti, nel Capitolo XVI.
****
SINTESI
Per ripetere-procedura, in una frase, è la rimozione di
materiali indesiderati dal platino, che si rimane invariato. Così setaccio fuori la carta o cestino, rimuovere il ferro con una calamita, rimuovere gommalacca e grasso con caustica (o bruciare fuori in padella), e rimuovere metalli di base con acido nitrico. Poi ci si lava, asciutto, e fondere il platino pulito.
****
DOMANDE E RISPOSTE SUL CAPITOLO III
Le seguenti sono domande che sono state poste in questo capitolo, con
risponde.
Q. Ci dite di filtrare la soluzione di acido nitrico, ma non ci hai detto
filtrare la soluzione caustica.
Soluzioni A. Acid, a meno che molto concentrato, sono facili da filtrare. Caustico
Le soluzioni sono difficili da filtrare; se concentrato distruggono la carta da filtro; se un po 'diluito si induriscono e fanno cedente quasi imper-. Solo quando sono molto diluite sono filtrati con facilità. Di solito di risparmiare tempo impostando qualsiasi tipo di soluzione da parte di stabilirsi, quindi pouringoff la parte superiore, e il filtraggio solo l'ultima parte. Questo è vero soprattutto con soluzioni caustiche.
****
D. Perché non usare acqua regia, invece di semplice acido nitrico?
A. Poiché acqua regia (una miscela di acido nitrico e acido cloridrico) dissolve platino. L'azione è lenta, specialmente se freddo, ma nondimeno fa sciogliere platino. Alcuni lavoratori vecchio stile non reale ize questo, ma si può facilmente dimostrarlo provando su alcune limature puliti; Notate come il colore dell'acido oscura.
Come si vedrà più avanti, se le limature contengono oro, si può usare acqua regia per rimuoverlo. Ma questa è un'altra storia.
****
D. Ho letto da qualche parte che in acciaio, acciaio inossidabile soprattutto, non si dissolve in acido nitrico. Eppure qui ci viene detto di sbarazzarsi di esso con acido nitrico.
A. un'ottima domanda, e uno che si può rispondere meglio da un esperimento semplice conoscente. Prendete un pezzo di acciaio pulito, sia l'acciaio inossidabile o acciaio ordinario. Mettere in un piatto asciutto e pulito, e versare un po 'di acido nitrico piena forza su di esso. Nella maggior parte dei casi non avverrà, almeno per un po '. Acciaio inossidabile, in particolare, resteranno immutati, in quello che viene chiamato lo stato di "passivo" un po 'di tempo. Ma se si cospargere qualche limatura di platino oltre l'acciaio, o se si tocca con lo spigolo di un pezzo di scarto di platino, l'acido andrà a lavorare in una sola volta, in evoluzione fumi marrone e sciogliere l'acciaio rapidamente. Talvolta un semplice tocco con una bacchetta di vetro inizierà esso. Acidi diluiti anche andare a lavorare in una sola volta. Il cromo è un metallo che si trovano passivo in acido forte, ma si dissolve in acido diluito, o saranno galvanizzati in azione dal tocco di un pezzo di platino.
****
D. Quali sono i fumi marrone?
A. Per lo più ossidi di azoto prodotti dell'interazione di acido nitrico con i metalli di base. Questi stessi fumi sarà visto più e più volte quando l'acido nitrico interagisce con altre sostanze.
****
D. C'è un altro acido che avrebbe fatto questo lavoro e di azoto?
R. È possibile utilizzare l'acido cloridrico, in alcuni casi. Si scioglie ferro e acciaio facilmente, anche di latta. Ma non si scioglie in rame o nichel, che sono entrambi piuttosto atto ad essere presente. L'acido solforico è un'altra pos- sibilità, ma l'acido nitrico è best.Q. Non sarebbe più facile semplicemente sciogliere la limatura di platino e lasciare che la fiamma brucia le impurità? Quando limatura oro si fondono in un pulsante, lo sporco viene bruciato o va nel flusso. Certamente la fiamma di ossigeno è caldo abbastanza per bruciare la maggior parte delle impurità.
A. esperimenti reali molte volte ripetuto mostrano che è molto più facile da rimuovere lo sporco con il magnete e l'acido che cercare di bruciare fuori con la fiamma di ossigeno. Anche piccole quantità di impurezze rendono num plati- fragili, apparentemente formando composti come carburo di platino. Questo punto sarà nuovamente discusso in capitolo A dell'appendice.
****
D. Lei dice che io bollire la limatura di acido nitrico, a cui può essere aggiunto un po 'd'acqua. Quanta acqua è consigliato?
A. L'acido diluito è più efficiente per unità di acido nel senso che spreca meno del gas marrone che è parte attiva della reazione. Ma funziona meno rapidamente. Tuttavia, la questione non è così semplice come appare, perché non appena l'acido comincia a lavorare inizia diluire stessa. Dal momento che la concentrazione cambia ogni secondo, sembra ozioso essere troppo dogmatici sulla concentrazione esatto alla partenza.
L'acido concentrato a volte funziona così rapidamente che bolle sopra; questa tendenza può essere ridotta aggiungendo acqua. Francamente è difficile dire quanta acqua da aggiungere, perché questa tendenza a bollire dipende dalla dimensione dei pezzi di metallo nonché dal numero di loro, e questi fattori cambiano con ogni lotto.
Se si utilizza molta acqua che aumentare l'efficienza acido, ma diminuire la velocità di funzionamento, e si dispone di più liquido per filtrare e conservare. Alcuni lavoratori usano dieci parti di acqua ad uno di acido; altri usano l'acido dieci parti per una parte di acqua. I risultati sono identici alla fine. Abbiamo our- stessi utilizzano circa uguali quantità di acqua e acido.
****
D. dire che è impossibile rimuovere tutto l'acciaio e ferro con il magnete che il resto viene rimosso dall'acido. Quindi, perché preoccuparsi di utilizzare il magnete, perché non lasciare che il prendersi cura acida di tutto l'acciaio?
R. Quando fate i vostri esperimenti conoscente con rame e nichel, si osserva che l'acido scioglierà tutto il rame, e tutto il nichel. Se fate lo stesso esperimento con l'acciaio, troverete che l'acido nitrico si, in determinate circostanze, sciogliere l'acciaio, ma che lascia sempre un piccolo residuo di nero, indisciolto, dietro. Questo residuo è carbonio, un costituente di tutti i tipi di acciaio, che appare come una polvere fine quando acciaio è sciolto. Quando si toglie il acciaio dal magnete, si rimuovono sia ferro e carbonio; qualunque acciaio è agito sul byacid, lascia un residuo di carbonio mescolato con la limatura platino. Questo residuo, se piccola, non fa male; ma se abbondante potrebbe causare problemi.
****
D. Perché abbiamo detto di usare l'acido chimicamente puro? Perché l'acido commerciali normali non sarebbe sufficiente?
A. Questo sarà risposto più avanti, nel capitolo su oro rottami. In generale ha si può dire che i ("CP") gli acidi chimicamente puri sono più concentrati rispetto agli altri, quindi andare oltre e costi meno alla fine. Ma ci sono altre ragioni che saranno discusse nel capitolo V.
****
D. Devo usare l'acqua distillata in questo lavoro?
R. No. acqua di rubinetto è soddisfacente in tutti i processi descritte nel presente libro. Esso contiene impurità, ma questi non nuocere.
****
D. Perché è che usano l'ossigeno durante la fusione del platino? Non è la stessa come l'aria compressa, solo in un serbatoio? Qual è il vantaggio?
A. No, l'ossigeno nel serbatoio non è lo stesso come l'aria compressa. Aria, aria comune che respiriamo, è una miscela di una parte di ossigeno a circa quattro parti di azoto, più piccole quantità di altri gas. Quella parte di ossigeno circa il 20 percento del intero è l'unica parte che produce calore o sostiene la vita-il restante 80 percento diluisce semplicemente l'ossigeno.
Di conseguenza, quando si comprime l'aria si comprime il 20 per cento di ossigeno e azoto utile inutile 80 per cento. E 'come se si è acquistato il carbone in cui un quinto dei grumi erano il carbone, e l'altra di quattro quinti di ardesia. L'ardesia (simile a azoto) è inutile in se stessa, e tende anche a raffreddare il fuoco attraverso dare il calore stesso.
La roba nel serbatoio di ossigeno è quasi il 100 per cento di ossigeno puro.
Sapete come l'aria compressa dal ventilatore aumenterà la temperatura di una fiamma. Aggiungendo la stessa quantità di ossigeno (alla stessa pressione in libbre) aumenterà il calore molto più. Con l'ossigeno si otterrà un calor bianco in molto meno tempo, e la temperatura andrà più in alto.
Gas ordinario con aria compressa semplicemente non si scioglierà il platino, non importa quanto si è usata né per quanto tempo si cerca. Lo stesso gas, più un po 'di ossigeno da un serbatoio, si sciolgono facilmente.
Una ragione per cui una fiamma di aria e gas compressi è così rumoroso a causa della fretta dell'azoto inutile. Una fiamma ossigeno-gas che farà lo stesso lavoro sarà noisy.Q più piccole e molto meno. Mi è stato consigliato di non sciogliere il platino, perché i fumi che si staccano sono molto pericolose. È vero?
A. platino pulito puro si scioglie facilmente sotto la fiamma di ossigeno, senza fumi sgradevoli, ed è perfettamente sicuro per fare questo lavoro senza canna fumaria. Vedere Capitolo A dell'appendice. Platino impura, tuttavia, spesso producono fumi, come molte sostanze volatili sono alla temperatura alla quale il platino scioglie. Minerale di platino greggio, come ottenuto dalle miniere, spesso contiene osmio e rutenio, e questi metalli quando riscaldato fortemente produrre fumi che sono sia sgradevole e pericoloso. Questo punto verrà di nuovo nel capitolo XVII e altrove. Tuttavia, il platino grezzo viene raffinato sempre almeno una volta, possibilmente più volte, prima di essere utilizzati in monili o odontoiatria, e tutto l'osmio e rutenio sono normalmente rimosso. Di conseguenza non si è inclini a essere esposto a rischio in caso di fusione di rottami il tuo platino, limatura, o metallo recuperato.
****
D. Perché è che ho così tanti problemi con queste provette? Sono sempre rompendo, o il liquido sgorga quando riscaldarla, e non hanno mai guardare pulito.
A. Pratica con un po 'di semplice acqua fino ad ottenere l'abilità. Non mettere troppo liquido nel tubo-un pollice a un pollice e mezzo è abbastanza, e lavoratori esperti usare meno. Avere il tubo perfetta- mente pulita e asciutta all'esterno prima di riscaldarlo. Utilizzare una piccola fiamma come quella di un becco Bunsen o Meker, e tenere il tubo in una posizione inclinata, facendo attenzione a non lasciare la fiamma toccare il vetro di sopra del livello del liquido. Mentre si sta riscaldando agitare il tubo delicatamente in modo che il vapore non si accumula in una parte del tubo. Rimuovere dal fuoco non appena bolle. Tenere con una pinza di legno o filo; non utilizzare le dita nude.
Subito dopo aver terminato il test, lavare il tubo con acqua calda semplice. Non lasciare mai asciugare il materiale al suo interno. La spazzola provetta con una spugna sull'estremità è utile, ma deve essere tenuto scrupu- lously pulirsi. Invertire la provetta pulita in modo che sia asciutto quando se ne ha bisogno.
La maggior parte delle immagini di chimici sul lavoro mostrano li tiene una provetta. Presto arrivare a capire la popolarità di questo modesto pezzo di apparato. La dimensione più grande di circa 6-pollici da 3/4 di pollice, è preferito dai principianti perché è facile da pulire e meno incline a bollire, ma il più piccolo formato-dire 4 pollici di 1/2 pollici è più economico di materiale.

Capitolo 4
Disposizione delle apparecchiature. SMALTIMENTO DEI FUMI
Smaltimento dei fumi. Materiale di cappe. Lighting. Bruciatori. Ventilatori e soffianti. Acqua e impianti idraulici. Stoccaggio di sostanze chimiche. Pericoli.
****
Nel Capitolo III abbiamo prodotto qualche fumi e gestito un minimo di attrezzatura. Consideriamo ora due di questi soggetti più profondamente. Quando un negozio ha poco raffinazione fare, come in un negozio di riparazione, o uno che gestisce solo il platino, il spazio alla raffinazione sarà piccolo. Una volta al mese, forse, la fine di una panca sarà spazzato via, piatti e bottiglie saranno portati da sotto un armadio, e il compito sarà completato in poche ore. Per tali negozi il problema principale è lo smaltimento dei fumi, e vengono utilizzati diversi piani pensosi inex-. Un uomo metterà una scatola di legno al di fuori di una finestra, e scaldare il piatto con un piccolo bruciatore a gas mobili, piastra elettrica, o anche mattoni caldi frequentemente cambiato. Un altro funziona solo quando il tempo è tale che egli può operare all'aperto. Un altro sarà rinchiudersi in una piccola stanza dove non c'è macchinari di essere danneggiato, aprire la finestra, e sperare che i fumi si deriva fuori.
Questo libro, tuttavia, è scritto principalmente per il negozio che rende raffinazione un processo di routine, non un esperimento occasionale. Mentre offre molti suggerimenti per i negozi più piccoli, la sua preoccupazione principale è per l'utente medio.
Molte fabbriche di gioielli e laboratori odontotecnici hanno già una buona parte delle attrezzature necessarie per la raffinazione, soprattutto i tavoli, stufe, acqua corrente, eventualmente forni, e forse un mezzo di smaltimento dei fumi.
Avrete bisogno di un tavolo su 3 da 6 metri, più o meno. Impostarlo vita alta; che è facile lavorare con e lascia spazio sotto per armadi, un cassetto o due, e lo spazio per la memorizzazione di vasi o crocks.Many materiali diversi sono stati proposti per piani tavolo; blema abilmente legno è buono come qualsiasi. Piani in pietra sono bello, ma a meno coperto da un tappetino di gomma che sono certi di causare la frattura di molti un piatto e pallone. Piani in metallo sono inutili in questo lavoro.
SMALTIMENTO DEI FUMI
Ogni negozio di gioielli ha bisogno di un metodo per rapire fumi acidi.
Fumi acidi sono prodotti quando viene raffinato in oro, argento o platino, anche quando l'oro o argento è tagliato per la preparazione di soluzioni di placcatura; anche quando gli articoli sono bolliti in acido solforico per la rimozione del mantello del fuoco; anche quando lo smalto viene disciolto in acido fluoridrico; e in molti altri processi ben noti al creatore di gioielli.
Un dispositivo poco costoso per la rimozione di fumi, adatto al piccolo stabilimento. La ventola è rimovibile e portatile. Dovrebbe essere collocato bassa, vicino al piano di lavoro.
La maggior parte dei negozi già un cappuccio o canna fumaria per questo scopo, ma molti di essi sono sia inefficiente e unhandy. Il motivo è che alcuni di loro sono stati fatti a imitazione dei baldacchini che gioiellieri hanno sui loro forni di fusione.
Quando ricordiamo che il lavoro di acido bollente è molto diverso dal lavoro di fusione dell'oro, vediamo che i requisiti cappa per i due processi devono essere diversi anche.
Così: (I) di fusione dell'oro fornisce una temperatura elevata, abbastanza per produrre un progetto su per il camino, mentre l'acido bollente non lo fa. (2) I fumi acidi distruggerà metalli, mentre fumi forno non. (3) Il forno funziona mirabilmente in un angolo buio del negozio, mentre il cofano acido dovrebbe essere illuminata dalla luce del giorno, se possibile, o dalle lampadine potenti e ben piazzato. (4) A volte è necessario lasciare che il lavoro con acidi riposare per una notte; il isalmost forno fusorio mai in funzione durante la notte. Ciò significa che solo il cofano acido deve essere fissato in modo da consentire la chiusura di notte, con tutte le aperture fumi a tenuta. . . E ci sono altre differenze.
Quali sono i requisiti di una cappa di acido?
In primo luogo, si deve portare fuori i fumi.
In secondo luogo, le sue pareti devono essere di un materiale che non si scala off
e discesa, ma che durerà abbastanza bene.
In terzo luogo, se può eventualmente essere organizzato, la piattaforma dovrebbe essere grande
sufficiente per svolgere tutto il lavoro che emette vapori. Alcune soluzioni devono essere lasciati riposare, e mentre in piedi si sprigionano fumi; così costruire il cappuccio grande abbastanza per ospitare queste soluzioni così come tutti gli altri. Uno spazio di lavoro del 3 di 6 piedi è eccellente per un piccolo negozio, e quando non viene utilizzato con soluzioni fumante, può essere utilizzato come spazio per il materiale che potrebbe eventualmente emette fumi, e quindi è sempre in funzione redditizio.
In quarto luogo, essa deve essere estremamente ben illuminato.
In quinto luogo, essa deve essere disposta in modo che se un vaso di rotture acidi o trabocca, non ci sarà né perdita né danni.
Sesto, la piattaforma deve essere ad una altezza comoda per un lavoratore ing stand; vita alta è di destra.
Settimo, i rubinetti del gas, se del caso, devono essere collocati al di fuori della cappa, per una facile regolazione senza aprire la porta cappuccio.
Inoltre, la porta o la finestra (o finestre) dovrebbe aprire e chiudere facilmente, e l'intera operazione essere facilmente puliti.
Alcune piante sono la fortuna di avere uno stack di fumo alto che fornisce abbastanza progetto di una cappa di acido. Ma in molti casi deve essere utilizzato un ventilatore o soffiatore.
Se solo una piccola cappa è disponibile, inserire il vostro tavolo da lavoro vicino ad esso, con un bruciatore a gas su di esso, e avere uno o due fuochi in cappa.
Le case di alimentazione chimica vendono cappe in ardesia, vetro, ecc, che sono bello, efficiente e ben progettato. Tuttavia, essi tendono ad essere costosi, e forse più pesante rispetto alla fabbrica di gioielli davvero bisogno. Si suggerisce che uno studio del catalogo di una casa come rifornimento sarebbe utile, in quanto avrebbe fornito idee per la sistemazione e la costruzione.
Un altro suggerimento è che il gioielliere visitare qualche scuola vicina o l'università, dove si insegna la chimica. La maggior parte degli insegnanti di chimica sono felice di mostrare le loro attrezzature a qualsiasi ricercatore che mostra un interesse normale, e avrà il piacere di spiegare a un visitatore come i cappa di aspirazione funzionano, i loro vantaggi o errori, e così via.
Inoltre, è buona norma quando si costruisce una cappa di assumere un imprenditore che ha avuto esperienza in questo lavoro; laboratorio vicino, sia scolastica o commerciale, di solito è lieto di darvi il nome della ditta che ha installato le sue cappe.
Il frontespizio di questo libro illustra un grande cappuccio, progettato per un laboratorio occupato.
MATERIALI PER CAPPE
I chimici normalmente utilizzano cappe pareti di vetro, con canne fumarie di terra
cotta o grès. Vetro a prova di fuoco Wire è eccellente. Le pareti posteriori sono di solito in pietra.
Il gioielliere non può decidere di utilizzare tali materiali costosi. Glass set in cornici di legno servirà ottimamente per anni, soprattutto se il
Una cappa di serie, con i lati di vetro.
Per gentile concessione di Laboratorio
Furniture Co., Inc.
il legno è rivestito con vernice resistente agli acidi. Pareti posteriori di fibrocemento o di altra composizione a prova di fuoco sono moderati in termini di costi e darà anni di servizio.
La piattaforma della cappa, per la vicinanza ai riscaldatori, è generalmente costituito da cemento o pietra. Se essere utilizzato il legno, posizionare amianto o lastre di pietra sotto i bruciatori. Mantenere una certa distanza essere-tween i riscaldatori ed i lati di vetro o finestre del cofano; altrimenti il ​​vetro potrebbe rompersi.
Un cappuccio con un pavimento-spazio di dire 3 da 6 piedi richiederebbe due finestre. Questi dovrebbero essere simili a finestre-con ordinarie contrappesi, correndo su e giù nelle scanalature, e cor- rettamente il montaggio su tutti i lati.
Le obiezioni di lamiera sono due i fumi causa che a sfaldarsi e rilasciare fiocchi nelle soluzioni; e lamiera interrompe la luce.
La piattaforma della cappa deve essere liscia e facilmente non cleaned- fatta di mattoni grezzi. A volte un piatto di acido viene versato; lasciare la piattaforma essere effettuata con una leggera pendenza, e con un leggero bordo rialzato sul davanti, e all'angolo basso un foro opportuno annoiato, e sotto il foro di una brocca di terracotta è di stanza.
ILLUMINAZIONE
L'illuminazione della cappa è facile se le sue pareti sono di vetro trasparente.
Dal momento che la maggior parte di queste operazioni richiedono una stretta vigilanza da parte del lavoratore, in modo che l'illuminazione è estremamente buono. Le cosiddette lampade "diurne" sono invitati, in quanto non oscurare i colori delle soluzioni.
BRUCIATORI
La disposizione dei bruciatori a gas è importante. Eseguire il gas
fornitura tubo lungo la parte anteriore della cappa, sotto la sua piattaforma. Fori attraverso la piattaforma, tre o quattro pollici dal fronte della cappa, appena sufficiente per tubo flessibile gas di passare attraverso. I rubinetti gas sono quindi situati sotto la cappa, completamente al di fuori di esso, in modo che possano essere manipolati senza apertura ing finestra o esporre la mano al calore o vapori.
La maggior parte dei lavoratori preferiscono le stufe portatili invece di stufe che vengono reindirizzati in modo permanente, perché quelli mobili sono più facili da pulire. Le piccole stufe utilizzati in cucina sono a buon mercato e soddisfacente. A meno che le regole di assicurazione vietano tubi di gomma per le connessioni, si indirizzi li više; tubo metallico flessibile non è così sicuro quando sono presenti gli acidi.
Riscaldatori elettrici non sono soddisfacenti per il lavoro che coinvolgono acidi forti e vapori corrosivi; loro elemento essenziale è una bobina di filo che è influenzata dagli acidi in un breve time.FANS e soffianti
Ci sono ventilatori e soffianti sul mercato realizzati appositamente per l'uso
con vapori corrosivi; loro motori sono o appositamente chiusi e ventilati, o abilmente sistemati in modo da essere al di fuori della portata dei fumi. Questi modelli non sono eccessivamente costosi.
Praticamente tutti i fumi presenti in questi processi sono fumi pesanti che tendono a depositarsi verso il basso. Ricordate il vostro appaltatore di che, quando disegna la tua cappa, lui farà in modo che ci sia un buon progetto in fondo della cappa. A volte questo è ac-
La larghezza delle fessure in alto e in basso dovrebbe essere ha stabilito per tentativi.
plished individuando la ventola a bassa; volte un deflettore è così ar- variava da aspirare l'aria attraverso una fessura nella parte inferiore della cappa, solitamente c'è un altro slot più in alto, per prendersi cura di tali fumi come do salire.
Ricordate che quando la ventola è in funzione, al fine di fornire una buona bozza le finestre non devono essere del tutto chiusi. Lascia un piccola apertura per l'aria fresca di entrare come l'aria viziata viene estratta. Ma ci saranno molti momenti in cui si desidera chiudere il cofano up stretto e lasciarla così. . . A causa di queste considerazioni qual- volte trovare un porticciolo o fessura che può essere facilmente chiusa a volontà.
Anche con le migliori attrezzature ventilazione ci può essere qualche fuoriuscita di fumi acidi. Pertanto lo spazio utilizzato per la raffinazione dovrebbe, se possibile, non contengono quadri elettrici e il meno possibile macchinari.
Ripetiamo più a laboratori chimici, sia in collegio o di un impianto industriale, sono aperti ai visitatori, e il chimico responsabile sarà genu- inely lieti di scortare un ospite attraverso la sua istituzione, spiegando theoperation di cappe, forni di essiccazione, a vapore bagni, filtri, e molti altri dispositivi.
ACQUA E IDRAULICO
Acqua corrente dovrebbe essere disponibile, se possibile; altrimenti fornire
un vaso di alimentazione e una buona nave per sbobba. Non lasciate che le soluzioni trascorsi dalla raffinazione incontrare i vostri assestamento botti-essi ferire l'impianto idraulico e possono causare perdite in altri modi. Ricordatevi che gli acidi corrodono i metalli utilizzati nelle tubature; quindi lavare il lavandino bene a intervalli frequenti. Anche se molto acido forte è utilizzato nella raffinazione, relativamente poco di esso è versato nel lavandino fino a dopo che è stato neutralizzato o altrimenti indebolita. Anche così, si consiglia frequente lavaggio.
Stoccaggio di prodotti chimici
Nelle grandi negozi nitrico e cloridrico vengono acquistati in car-
ragazzi in possesso di 5 litri; questi dovrebbero essere sostenute in un dispositivo di supporto che permette di ribaltamento. I piccoli negozi compreranno acido a litri. È conveniente avere una bottiglia più piccola, diciamo 16 once o circa 500 cc., Inoltre, da utilizzare quando il compito richiede solo una piccola quantità di acido, come le bottiglie grandi non sono facili da versare. Rivenditori garantiscono normalmente un assegno sul ritorno di bottiglie vuote o damigiane.
Prodotti chimici secchi devono essere conservati in cocci, barattoli, come vasetti Mason, o in scatole di legno pulito, o di sinistra nel contenitore originale se ha una buona copertura.
Filtrare documenti devono essere conservati in un cassetto o scatola a portata di mano.
PERICOLI
Con una sola eccezione molto minore (clorato di sodio) le sostanze chimiche
utilizzato nella raffinazione, non presentano alcun pericolo di incendio. (In effetti, alcuni di loro avrebbe fatto ottimi estintori). Ma dal momento che molti di loro sono corrosive nella loro natura, che deve essere conservato dove i piedi Dering Wan non li calci, né carriole senza meta frattura loro bottiglie.
I processi di raffinazione non producono materiali esplosivi. Quando il vostro appaltatore sta progettando la vostra cappa, che probabilmente vi chiederà se siete tendono ad avere esplosivi, che possa governare il suo disegno di conseguenza. C'è solo una possibilità di esplosione: se il gas deve essere per-sti di fuggire dal bruciatore a gas, che fornirà il rischio che è presente in ogni cucina a gas-forno, ma non di più.
In generale, quando le sostanze chimiche vengono versati su mani oi vestiti, la prima cosa da fare è quello di lavarli con abbondante acqua. Dopo di che, neutralizzare un acido macchia con un po 'di ammoniaca debole o bicarbonato di sodio. Non tentare di neutralizzare solo dopo aver rimosso tutte le possibili acido con semplice acqua! Se si versa caustica o liscivia sulla pelle o indumenti, di nuovo lavare abbondantemente con molta ofwater; dopo di che può essere anche di neutralizzare con un po 'di aceto, succo di limone, o estremamente diluita di acido cloridrico. Tenere un vaso di acqua pulita accanto a te, in cui è possibile inserire rapidamente le mani in caso di necessità. Utilizzare asciugamani di carta, e se presentano macchie di soluzioni che possono contenere metalli preziosi, metterli nella "archiviazione di carta" per la raffinazione finale.
****
Nel capitolo XX si troverà una ulteriore discussione di attrezzature e la sua cura. Nel capitolo B dell'appendice si troverà le informazioni complementari sui rischi personali a cui il raffinatore è esposto, con pro- poste su come minimizzarli.


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 8, 2015)

That is google translated without any correction or localization. Not sure how it could help when everyone can do that on their own. Good try.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 8, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> putting pins in nitric isn't the best way to go and AP would have been a better choice then diluted Nitric (unless you removed all tin solder from them but still there are better ways).



MarcoP

Sorry but I have to disagree with you on the above underlined statement --- I have been doing this for 4 years now & I have never yet used the AP process for pins &/or fingers - Nitric acid is the only thing I have ever used for recovering the foils from pins & fingers (or any gold plating) (yes they need to be solder free) 

Nitric - in my opinion is the best way to go - why ? - because with nitric I have my base metals dissolved away & my foils recovered in a matter of a few hours instead of the days required with the AP process

I use Nitric because I am able to get it dirt cheap (about $2.50 U.S. per gallon - which is actually cheaper then I can get HCl for) the reason the AP process was developed by some of our leading members (lasersteve in particular) was because of the outrageous high price that most members have to pay for nitric which made it (nitric) not very cost effective for most member

So its not that the AP process is a better choice as a process "in & of its self" - but rather from a "cost" point - it is a more affordable method for most members because for most members HCl & H2O2 are easy & cheap to obtain & nitric is not

So yes - if you have to pay an outrageous high price &/or have a hard time obtaining nitric - then the AP process is a better choice - other wise I will take using nitric hands down over the AP process because I can have my foils recovered in a day (or less) & move on to refining that same day &/or the next day at the latest

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 8, 2015)

Kurt, I did wrote "unless you removed all tin solder from them".
Personally I would prefer a sulfuric cell so I wouldn't have to deal with waste solutions, takes less time and I could reuse the acid.

Nitric is valid if the feed stock is clean and if waste solution is treated properly, for a newbie I think was the right advise to give so he could, hopefully, take some time to study the subject.

If you know where to get nitric, here, it would cost less then one euro per kilo, but with a concentration of 53%.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes MarcoP, is Google translate. For the new members like me needs to read both text to understand.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all. Is this good as watch glass?


----------



## Smack (Jan 17, 2015)

Is what good as watch glass?
Proof read your posts.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 17, 2015)

Magagna said:


> Hi all. Is this good as watch glass?




try this http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=20488

it will show you how to upload photos, i have seen many people confused with uploading


----------



## Magagna (Jan 18, 2015)

I know as photos upload. I'm just wrote.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 18, 2015)

yes, that will work as a good watch glass.


----------



## butcher (Jan 18, 2015)

Just do not put heat on that thick glass bottle.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 18, 2015)

butcher said:


> Just do not put heat on that thick glass bottle.


Sure. Thanks


----------

